
Why extroverts fail, introverts flounder and you probably succeed - dwynings
http://articles.washingtonpost.com/2013-01-28/national/36587180_1_extroverts-introverts-extroversion
======
miles_matthias
I completely agree with this. Extrovert vs Introvert has been a large subject
of thought for me - not only as a developer with a desire to lead a startup
and a passion for product management, but also as a 60/40 extrovert/introvert
with a 100% introvert significant other.

I always recommend to anyone to read the book "Quiet"
([http://www.amazon.com/Quiet-Power-Introverts-World-
Talking/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Quiet-Power-Introverts-World-
Talking/dp/0307352145)) to appreciate differences in personalities and learn
how to communicate effectively with opposing personalities.

This post in particular puts me a little as ease, because I've largely felt
that I'm one of the rare ones not in an extreme. Glad to know I'm not the only
ambivert out there.

